#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  Dell launches it's new range of Windows 8 powered devices in India

## Rahul.sharma2267

In the era of smart devices claiming to make life easier, Dell launched its new range of ,  laptops and all-in-ones to race ahead in the highly-competitive market.  Dell unveiled the XPS 12 convertible, Latitude 10 tablet, Latitude  6430u , OptiPlex 9010 All-in-One PC with touch and the S2340T Windows 8 multi-touch monitor yesterday.

All  these devices are developed on the touch-screen technology to best  support Windows 8. The most eye-catching device was the XPS 12  Convertible laptop-cum-tablet which looked quite powerful and easy to  use. Its features include an which provides viewing angles upto 85 and is available in 3rd generation Intel Core i5 and i7 options. It has a 10-point multi which turns into a tablet when flipped into the aluminum rim.Another  Dell device which might stir a revolution in the market was the  OptiPlex 9010 All-in-One. This device is one of the first touch-screen  desktops which lets you take a fuller-most advantage of Windows 8  operating system. For the non-geeks out there; it means that this device  does not require a separate cabinet for holding your CPU and other  hardware, but it is integrated within the monitor itself.The  Dell Latitude 10 tablet looks neat and professional but not competitive  enough against other products available in the market in the same  range. Other products included the waterproof, shockproof and  light-weight 14-inch Dell Latitude 6430u Ultrabook and the S2340T  Windows 8 multi-touch monitor which are quite futuristic.At the launch, Mr. P. Krishnakumar, Executive Marketing Director, Dell India said, _“The  combination of new Dell hardware and Windows OS will allow customers to  create and consume content in new and exciting ways which makes  technology more accessible and intuitive.”_ He also added, _“The  new products launched today are all about maximizing the balance between  end user preferences, productivity and IT control, backed by robust  customer service, aimed at helping users and IT departments navigate the  Bring Your Own Device (BYOD) landscape.”_
The availability and pricing of the products is as follows:
XPS 12 convertible – available today at a starting price of Rs. 90,490/- +taxesOptiPlex 9010 All-In-One available from Nov 10th at a starting price of Rs. 49,990/- +taxes
Latitude 6430u Ultrabook – available mid Nov at a starting price of Rs. Rs 69,990/- +taxesLatitude 10 tablet – available Nov end at a starting price of Rs. Rs 42,490/- +taxesS2340T multi-touch monitor – available early 2013 – price not announced yet.
Source: Gidgets





  Similar Threads: ASUS launches it's range of Windows 8 ultrabooks and hybrids in India

----------

